# Who likes None But The Lonely Heart by Tchaikovsky?



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky (May 13, 2014)

I think it is such a beautiful piece. Who else agrees?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've never heard, or heard of, it. I'm not a Tchaikovsky fan, but I do like the symphonies and concertos. I have, however, been thinking of exploring Tchaikovsky a bit. I'll have a listen sometime.


----------



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky (May 13, 2014)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is from _Six Songs, Op. 6._ for voice and piano.






I imagine there are a numerous popular instrumental versions of this art song.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Based on the performance PeterB provided, I think it's a nice song, nothing more and nothing less. It's far from the most poignant thing he ever wrote imo.


----------

